# FX3 Remote



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

I lost the remote to my FX3 around 3weeks ago on a night hunt w/ a friend. Ive looked and looked and still no dice..









I know I can order one through Foxpro (around $120







) but was wondering if anyone had a used one I could buy or w/e. I know its a shot in the dark but I guess you cant blame me for trying. Thanks.

Butch


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a bummer man! Hope you get a replacement soon.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Oh yeah, I hope so too! The Foxpro is loud enough to where you dont Have to have a remote, but its certainly nice in thicker / more dense areas when they can take you by storm.*


----------

